# Has anyone used an Incra original jig with a Bench Dog Contractor?



## friscomike (Mar 10, 2008)

Howdy,

Has anyone used an Incra Original jig with a Bench Dog Pro Contractor table? I am wondering if the jig will fit the table. The BDC table looks a bit small, and I don't see a size requirement in the Incra documentation.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Biker (Mar 21, 2011)

I have used the Incra 17 inch LS system with the Bench Dog Contractor. On both sides of the unit I bolted aluminum box track and built an extension of the Bench Dog contractor to it. I was able to mount my LS 19 1/2 inches beyond the table top. You can also add 2 shelf brackets to the rear of the unit to support the addition if necessary.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

How about some pictures of your setup?


----------



## friscomike (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks David. I had considered using plywood, but I like the idea of aluminum angles. Best, mike


----------

